# live in kennel assistant



## Dogzrunning (Mar 26, 2012)

hi i didnt know where to put this but i live in Scotland and i am only 16. So far I have only found one live in kennel and they said i needed my driving license. Anyone know any live-in kennels wanting workers? Be much appreciated.


----------

